# any 60 or 69 convertibles in central va?



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I took this apart over 4 years ago and now i have forgotten. Is there a piece missing that is covered in vinyl that mounts onto my painted frame? I seem to remember lots of bubbling rust under my header bow. Factory diagram, name of part or visiting a car in person would be helpfull.

I have the Body by Fisher Service and repair manual but neither reference it.
The last pic is another car that may show my missing piece. it is wrapped in vinyl just above the windshield moulding

Heres what I am trying to put back together.


----------

